# web looking mold?



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

I thought I had spiders that I just could never find to get an ID on, but I'm really starting to think it is mold. I'm having a hard time getting a pic to come out where you can actually see it well, but it looks kind of like lose spiderwebs. Right now I'm finding it inside film containers covering water surface, occasionally a strand in between things, and twice hanging from the mouth of a film container like a beard. It does not trap insects, or at least never seen a ff caught in it. I've never seen a spider, or any insect holding or structured webs. I do have these little hair looking things that grow off of many of the same surfaces the "webs" end up on. They look like a singed hair almost, little ball on top. They seem to react to being misted by contracting a bit. Grow from poor circulated areas and off rotting brom leaves for me. Recently every time eggs are laid in the film containers they seem to get covered by these "webs". I'll continue to try to get pics, but just curious about thoughts. I'm thinking alot has to do with air circulation in the tank.


----------



## DemonicalEnvy (Sep 7, 2011)

a picture would be the best thing for people to ID what mold it is


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

It`s probably mold, but if your seeing it on film cannisters it might not be. I usually just spray it off with water and it goes away after awhile.
I hope it`s not a spider because I HATE THEM!


John


----------



## Erikb3113 (Oct 1, 2008)

The structure is not really that of a spider that I know of, and I don't know why they would go over an egg if not to catch bugs that don't appear to get caught. I'll keep trying to get a pic where it comes out. I did make the vent small on this tank...apparently too small I think.


----------

